# Making room in the fly closet



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd list this on the classified section but I'm afraid it would get lost over there. I'm trimming down my inventory a bit to make room for a new rod...or two and a couple new reels. :lol: I've got the following going up for sale.

Sage XP 8wt for $400. The rod is dang near in new condition having been used only a handful of times over the last couple years. It is an 8' four-piece in a travel tube. This rod retailed around $550 - 600. 

Teton #4 reel loaded with backing. It's been used on freshwater streams three times and is like new. It retailed at about $120 and I'm asking $60.

Teton #8 reel loaded with backing and I believe an 8wt intermediate sinking line. This reel has seen a good bit of use and has been my go-to reel for reds and trout. It is still in good shape, but the handle is sticking just a bit. The line hasn't seen much use as I rarely use a sinking line. It retailed at about $150 and I'm asking $50.

Tioga #12 reel loaded with backing. This reel is a beast. It is the upgraded version of the Teton and retailed at around $250. I took it on one trip and never caught a fish on it. I'll take $100.

The above reels are all CNC machined aluminum.

G Loomis Eastfork 5-6 model with backing. It is basically a new reel that has been used once or twice. Retails at $175, I'll take $80.

G Loomis Eastfork 8-9 model with backing. It's had a little use, but is in very good shape. Retails at $185, I'll take $90.

The Eastforks are part forged/part machined, all aluminum.

The final reel is a large arbor promo reel produce for Loomis and used for demo purposes. It's about a 4-6wt size and came loaded with a line. I'm not sure what weight line it is. It is cast aluminum with no drag. I'll throw it in free with the first sale from this thread.

And finally, a combo. It's a 6wt St Croix Imperial 4-piece rod with an Imperial 75 reel and a floating line in a travel case. I'll take $50.

I'm also posting this over on the TKF fly fishing forum. I'll go by the times on the responses or PM's, first come first served.

I'm in Pearland and you can come by the house or I'll meet you up at FTU. Shipping extra.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The 4 wt Teton is sold.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The St Croix combo is now sold.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I made a mistake on the Teton/Tioga thing. The two smaller reels are Tiogas and the big one is the Teton. I got them backwards. That's what happens when you go off of memory at my age.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The Teton 12 and Tioga 8 are also spoken for.

I've been contacted about the Sage rod and Loomis 8-9, but nothing concrete yet.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like the Sage rod is spoken for as well, that leaves the two Loomis reels. Assuming of course all of these deals go through. Let me know if you have any interest in the sold items and I'll put you up next should something fall through.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Scott,

I'm looking at getting into some fly fishing. What ya got for a beginner with a beginner budget?

Rob


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

That Eastfork 8/9 would be a good start, but I don't have any extra rods to go with it. You might take a look at the FTU brand fly rods. Pretty good rods at a reasonable price.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

let's go said:


> Looks like the Sage rod is spoken for as well, that leaves the two Loomis reels. Assuming of course all of these deals go through. Let me know if you have any interest in the sold items and I'll put you up next should something fall through.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


 if the st croix combo doesnt go thru, i will take it!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry, the St Croix combo deal went through. As did the Sage XP and the #4 Tioga. Still trying to work out a meeting for the others.

The 5/6 and 7/8 Eastforks are still out there. I'm dropping those prices to $50 for the 5/6 and $60 for the 7/8.


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

let's go - u have a PM


----------

